# Missed at the factory?



## Florida (Nov 20, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen a multimeter assembly where the manufacturer missed the bus?

customer in one of eight units was losing half their power every few weeks fir a few minutes at a time. Main breaker on missed leg was melted away in the breaker


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Not in a meter panel, but similar with a fuse holder in an industrial control panel. People miss things.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Florida said:


> View attachment 158024
> View attachment 158025
> View attachment 158025
> View attachment 158024
> ...


 Is that the back of the meter that missed the stab? Or is that the buss? It’s hard to tell


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

What exactly is this a picture of? I re-fresh the image, but only get half the photo...


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

radio208 said:


> What exactly is this a picture of? I re-fresh the image, but only get half the photo...


If you look at the scratch marks the 2nd 3rd and 5th look like the same picture of the left side, it makes the Buss/stab connection.
Picture 1 and 4 are the same and they miss the stab.
My guess is the meter pan was not for that area.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

In the same vein, this is the factory wiring on a 400A Midwest meter combo. What doesn't show up very well in the picture, is that in addition to being horribly messy, they used 2 different sized wires in there.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Forge Boyz said:


> In the same vein, this is the factory wiring on a 400A Midwest meter combo. What doesn't show up very well in the picture, is that in addition to being horribly messy, they used 2 different sized wires in there.
> View attachment 158093
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Also looks like A phase is on left on first breaker, B phase is on left in second breaker. 
Someone's first day on the job.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

just the cowboy said:


> Also looks like A phase is on left on first breaker, B phase is on left in second breaker.
> Someone's first day on the job.


Yes. I had seen that too and forgot to point it out.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

